# What would the cost of......



## nasr91 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi All,
Sorry mods if I posted this in the wrong place.

Anyway I am considering leaving the show horse world and had some questions. What would I expect to pay for a show quality pup? (setter) And what about the cost would a dog that has already started showing but not finished? What about avg cost for a show weekend besides gas?

Any other helpful info would be great.

T.I.A


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

About show costs you need to talk to JohnnyBandit. He just took his ACD to Grand Champion and he lives in FL. He might be able to direct you to a Setter person too.


----------



## nasr91 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Elana55,
Thanks for the reply. I am in the research stage of showing dogs....lol... and just looking for general info. I am winding down in horses for a few reason and have always wanted to show dogs but the horses took to much of my time. Thanks


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know the going rate of Setters in Florida, every area has a different going rate, and every breeder has their own price really. 

But shows are usually $28-30 per entry, give or take a few dollars. Add in food costs, parking (not all shows do pay parking, and it is only a few dollars), vendor purchases (if you do any, if not cross that off), all those depend on the actual price.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was just quoted a ball park figure of almost $400 for a Friday- Sunday show including motel, food, entries, gas etc. This is without a professional handler. I have been told a professional handler can add a LOT to the cost.. as much as $200 every time they step in the ring ($200 to show, $200 for Winners, $200 for run off, $200 to come back and collect prize and so forth). 

Like I said.. talk to JB.. Actually think he has a thread here on this part of the DF on the costs of showing a dog.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

The hardest question is how much a puppy is going to cost.... I would be guessing in Setters. They are far from the circles I run in. 
Depends on breed, breeder, etc. A show prospect of one breeds might go for 1500 bucks. An equal dog in another breed might go for five grand, 7 grand, 10 grand, or more. 

Some breeds are more owner handler friendly than others.

Nasr..... Depending on where you live (central or West Central are the best) you are in the best state to show dogs.

I am going to miss some shows. But these are cities that have kennel clubs that host at least two days of shows each year.

Ocala - 4 day cluster
Leesburg - two day cluster
Brooksville - January Cluster - total of ten days of shows. MOST breeds get majors at least on the weekends. 
Lakeland - 4 day cluster
Orlando - Two four day Clusters
Deland 
Jacksonville
Lake City
Arcadia - 4 day cluster
Ft Myers
West Palm - two sets of shows
Miami - small show but REALLY nice venue and the host club is really great
Ft Lauderdale
Tallahassee - two sets of shows
Palmetto

That is 54 days a year of showing... And I think I have missed something. Just can't think of it.

Brandon KC is adding a weekend in Plant City

PLUS you are an easy run to Perry Georgia. Nice four day Cluster....

If you cannot finish your dog in Florida, you probably ain't going to finish it. 

I only left the state once while finishing Merlin's championship.
Only stayed in a hotel 2 times. The rest I did within 80 miles of home. 

I have stayed in a hotel more while working on his grand. But you are looking for different things. I had to chase competition, get in front of different judges, etc. You need more majors, have to beat other finished champions, etc.

I can easily drive to all the shows below. Without a hotel. While Merlin was a class dog, we stayed in a hotell in Ocala. But just because I wanted to.
Ocala - 4 day cluster
Leesburg - two day cluster
Brooksville - January Cluster - total of ten days of shows. MOST breeds get majors at least on the weekends. 
Lakeland - 4 day cluster
Orlando - Two four day Clusters
Deland 
Arcadia - 4 day cluster
Palmetto


----------



## nasr91 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi
JB thank you for replying others said you were the one to ask. I am in the Ocala area so I am pretty central in that aspect. I love the Setters and mainly the English as I think they would fit my life style and are just beautiful. How Ammy (owner/handler) friendly is that breed to show? As with anything I realize there can be politics but I am hoping setters would be not as tough as some breeds. I want to have some success but really on my own schedule so its not do or die if it takes a while longer to finish. I have looked into some handling classes which will be part of the fun of it. Thank you


----------

